# The PB thread



## guvnor82

Think we could do with a thread just boasting new pb's.

You all know what I mean you hit new pb on squat/dead/bench whatever and the only person you got to tell is your misses who really couldn't give a fcuk.

So this threads 4 everyone to big there self's up a little.

Oh did I mention I hit 225 dead tonight


----------



## Ser

Well done sweetie:bounce:


----------



## Chris86

Monday night bench press 3sets at 100  nothing great but I was happy , and ur rite my misses did not give a fcuk lol


----------



## Mingster

Managed 14 pancakes with honey and lemon tonight


----------



## guvnor82

Cheers ser


----------



## Chris86

Mingster said:


> Managed 14 pancakes with honey and lemon tonight


U hench mother fcuker


----------



## Mingster

Chris86 said:


> U hench mother fcuker


You're not wrong


----------



## guvnor82

Chris86 said:


> Monday night bench press 3sets at 100  nothing great but I was happy , and ur rite my misses did not give a fcuk lol


They never do m8


----------



## bottleneck25

got 32.5 dumbells up on over head press last night and 35s on incline chest press both for 4 reps was happy with that seen as tho im losing wieght at the same time


----------



## synthasize

got a 200kgx2 squat 3 nights ago

LOW


----------



## Fatstuff

Mmmm peanut butter!


----------



## WilsonR6

I've done 100kg for 1rep on decline bench twice

At the moment my diet isn't consistent enough for strength gain :/

Deadlift 155kg for 1 but it wasn't the greatest form

Never gone for max squat, my posture is too bad


----------



## KitchenGuy

Never tried doing a one rep max!! whats the point?

I squat 110 for 10, bench 75 for 10 and deadlift 110 for 10

Im only @ about 11.8st and no-one does deadlifts at my gym, all posers.....

Never use flat bench for chest so thats why its so low


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Did 140 decline bench 2 days ago for 2 reps. Was pretty scary with nobody to spot me


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ

DL 190x4

SQUAT 140 x6

Bench 100kg x4


----------



## Ballin

LOL I know your pain dude....deadlifted for 230kg for 2 reps last week and my missus just looked at me...had to translate it as "4 of her" before she appreciated :lol:


----------



## Ballin

Snorbitz1uk said:


> Did 140 decline bench 2 days ago for 2 reps. Was pretty scary with nobody to spot me


That moment where you realise "****e I am stuck" is probably the most lonely and isolated places.

Went for a 170kg bench a few weeks back and the bar come down fine a few inches up and I realised it werent happening then I closed my eyes and just thought this is it haha luckily a few guys came over as my 75kg spotter was some what over whelmed!


----------



## silver

240kg deadlift, 220kg squat for 3


----------



## tiny76

Squat day for me tomorrow so I will be posting a PB for definite.


----------



## guvnor82

tiny76 said:


> Squat day for me tomorrow so I will be posting a PB for definite.


What you aiming for?


----------



## puurboi

Few weeks ago i hit a 2RM for 180kg on deadlifts. Very proud of that. Going to try for 200kg come Christmas time


----------



## Viking88

Bench 170kg as of Wednesday, deadlift 215kg as of Monday and 190kg squat as of tonight.

Hell yeah!

:thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG

3 [email protected] two pizzas and 4 litres of milk .


----------



## MRSTRONG

And videos of lifts or no lift


----------



## Viking88

ewen said:


> 3 [email protected] two pizzas and 4 litres of milk .


Marcos? :lol:


----------



## Patsy

Isnt that what journals are for lol?


----------



## guvnor82

PatWelsh said:


> Isnt that what journals are for lol?


Nah this is different no having 2 wright up diet or routine just a happy place where you can get a pat on the back for your hard work


----------



## BestBefore1989

Squat - achieved 200kg 20/10/12






Bench - achieved 125Kg 25/10/12

(sorry no video)

Dead Lift - achieved 205Kg 21/09/12






Press - achieved 75Kg 28/10/12


----------



## chrisch

Wednesday I got 55kg for 5 reps on DB shoulder press and Friday I got 160kg for 3 reps on bench press.

Had smile on face all day.


----------



## robc1985

Sat squatted parallel for one Rep at 160kg. Was buzzin


----------



## ExplosiveSpeed

1rm/5rm

Bench 122.5kg / 100kg

Squat 190kg / 165kg

Dead Lift 200kg / 170 kg

All set in last 2 weeks! Getting stronger...


----------



## Rick89

finally nailed 300kg deadlift last week :thumb:


----------



## Gym-pig

Dumbell pressed 5kg today

(shoulder decompression surgery was on 12th Sept)

Im back baby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## MRSTRONG

No vid no lift


----------



## Gym-pig

ewen said:


> No vid no lift


LOL :surrender:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Rick89 said:


> finally nailed 300kg deadlift last week :thumb:


 :thumb: straps?


----------



## Guest

260kg Deadlift

180 x 4 squat

145 flat bench press

85kg x 3 stiff legged behind the neck Ohp.


----------



## Guest

I am surprised that people on here who can squat heavy have such mediocre deadlifts.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Spawn of Haney said:


> I am surprised that people on here who can squat heavy have such mediocre deadlifts.


my deadlift is properly sh1t lol I always give it a half hearted attempt on deadlift day I just can't be fcuked with it .


----------



## guvnor82

Shoulder pressed the 42.5kg db's for 11 reps last week quite happy with that.


----------



## guvnor82

Rick89 said:


> finally nailed 300kg deadlift last week :thumb:


Well done Rick some weight there.

Raw or straps?


----------



## silver

Did a PB today, not for weight but reps with the weight. Squatted 200kg for 8 good reps this morning


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> my deadlift is properly sh1t lol I always give it a half hearted attempt on deadlift day I just can't be fcuked with it .


It's my favourite exercise Ewen, more so than squats.

Focusing now on trying to lose the straps and go with chalk.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Spawn of Haney said:


> It's my favourite exercise Ewen, more so than squats.
> 
> Focusing now on trying to lose the straps and go with chalk.


I used to deadlift 220 double over hand then I started using straps and stalled just couldn't break 233 then one day I walked up the the bar used a mixed grip and pulled 250 , I've had 300 off the floor , its probably tech that's stopped it as I took more time in my set up and its going up .

Deadlift is one of the best lifts I just prefer ohp and squats


----------



## Guest

ewen said:


> I used to deadlift 220 double over hand then I started using straps and stalled just couldn't break 233 then one day I walked up the the bar used a mixed grip and pulled 250 , I've had 300 off the floor , its probably tech that's stopped it as I took more time in my set up and its going up .
> 
> Deadlift is one of the best lifts I just prefer ohp and squats


300 off the floor is very impressive Ewen.

I must admit I used mixed grip after anything above 100 kg.

260 is certainly a sticking point for me.

Don't know if its more a mental thing than physical either.


----------



## MRSTRONG

Spawn of Haney said:


> 300 off the floor is very impressive Ewen.
> 
> I must admit I used mixed grip after anything above 100 kg.
> 
> 260 is certainly a sticking point for me.
> 
> Don't know if its more a mental thing than physical either.


i didnt move it much further from floor so not that spectacular lol

i think my weakness is mental due to slipping a disc few years back so changing my back days to assistance only then throw the odd DL in now and then see how that goes .


----------



## Mingster

Even at my competitive best my squat was greater than my deadlift oddly enough...


----------



## Guest

Managed 120kg for 3 on incline bb press today.

My last working set, its a pb and I'm still buzzing lol.


----------



## chrisch

62.5kg for 5 reps on incline DB press tonight, would have got more I think but on my first attempt when I went back to get in position the left DB slipped out my hand and pulled my wrist a little bit.


----------



## Guest

Got a 200kg 1rm on squat today. Down to parallel


----------



## Prince Adam

Squatted 110kg 5x5.

Had been stalled at 90kg-100kg for a while nailing technique.

First two sets felt tough, next 3 oddly enough became easier.

Guess it was a mind over matter situation.

Oh and nailed 85kg 5x5 on bench press after.

Satisfying workout


----------



## Rick89

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb: straps?


straps?/ do i look like a girl

no straps mate


----------



## Rick89

guvnor82 said:


> Well done Rick some weight there.
> 
> Raw or straps?


always just chalk and belt mate


----------



## guvnor82

Going for 230 dead today not sure I'll get it tho still got doms from Wednesday leg sesh.


----------



## small for now

dl have had 160kg up but can do 140kg for 5 easy

db press - had 45kg in each hand yesteday for 3

squat 150kg at paralell and 100kg ATG

only started lifting 8months ago and im only 16 so mine look tiny to everyone else lol


----------



## guvnor82

JohnMichael said:


> dl have had 160kg up but can do 140kg for 5 easy
> 
> db press - had 45kg in each hand yesteday for 3
> 
> squat 150kg at paralell and 100kg ATG
> 
> only started lifting 8months ago and im only 16 so mine look tiny to everyone else lol


Good lifts at 16 mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

Rick89 said:


> straps?/ do i look like a girl
> 
> no straps mate


:laugh:


----------



## guvnor82

Failed 230 dead ****ed me off for the day:mad:


----------



## Guest

guvnor82 said:


> Failed 230 dead ****ed me off for the day:mad:


Stick at it bud, I was like that with 260kg early in the year.

Getting 6 plates aside was an amazing feeling though when I hit it.

Working my way back up to it after injury at the moment.


----------



## ItsaSecret

my pbs are

120x11, 140x6, 160x1 bench

140x13, 170x6, 195x1 squat

220x4, 250x1 deadlift

18 y/o weigh like 105kg or so


----------



## Viking88

New PB's

Bench 180kg..... check dutchtonys blog for vid

Deadlift 220kg

Squat 205kg parallel - 180kg for 2 ATG

My top half is way stronger than my legs :lol:


----------



## DutchTony

Gym-pig said:


> Dumbell pressed 5kg today
> 
> (shoulder decompression surgery was on 12th Sept)
> 
> Im back baby !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


Reps coming your way mate


----------



## Gym-pig

DutchTony said:


> Reps coming your way mate


Cheers for that - been doing it every day and now up to 10 kg

Anyone else increased their bench by 100% in a week ?? :blowme:


----------



## Ragingagain

my 210 dead isnt even worth posting compared to some of the numbers on here :/...... back to the gym, best get some gear on the way :/


----------



## DutchTony

Bench 130kg - Failed 140kg twice so far

Squat 170kg

Dead 200kg

Just realised looking at these numbers I'm up to a nice round 500kg for all 3


----------



## Viking88

DutchTony said:


> Bench 130kg - Failed 140kg twice so far
> 
> Squat 170kg
> 
> Dead 200kg
> 
> Just realised looking at these numbers I'm up to a nice round 500kg for all 3


500kg!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Failed to match my pb deadlift today  first time i've attempted it for 7 months.

Just couldn't get it past my knees!


----------



## Viking88

Two PB's tonight

225kg deadlift 2 reps

180kg deadlift 8 reps

Fvcking love it when that happens!


----------



## jaycue2u

Hmmmm my 100kg x 11 reps on flat bench yesterday now doesnt feel as impressive after reading this lot, fvck it im quitting reading :lol:


----------



## DutchTony

DutchTony said:


> Bench 130kg - Failed 140kg twice so far
> 
> Squat 170kg
> 
> Dead 200kg
> 
> Just realised looking at these numbers I'm up to a nice round 500kg for all 3


Just failed 140kg bench tonight for a 3rd time. YAY!!!

Did Deadlift 180kgx5 and i'm over the moon with that to be honest as i'd never tried to rep it before.

Well done @Viking88 with your lifts tonight :thumb:


----------



## Viking88

DutchTony said:


> Just failed 140kg bench tonight for a 3rd time. YAY!!!
> 
> Did Deadlift 180kgx5 and i'm over the moon with that to be honest as i'd never tried to rep it before.
> 
> Well done @Viking88 with your lifts tonight :thumb:


180kg 5 reps you animal :clap:


----------



## Viking88

185kg bench tonight

160kg bench 4 reps

140kg bench 9 reps

All PB's in that order


----------



## DutchTony

Viking88 said:


> 185kg bench tonight
> 
> 160kg bench 4 reps
> 
> 140kg bench 9 reps
> 
> All PB's in that order


How is that megatest & tbol working out for you??? Very fcuking good i think :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers

Spawn of Haney said:


> Failed to match my pb deadlift today  first time i've attempted it for 7 months.
> 
> Just couldn't get it past my knees!


 I'm not fookin surprised with those quads mate, how far you gotta swing the bar out to get over them dude? lol


----------



## Viking88

DutchTony said:


> How is that megatest & tbol working out for you??? Very fcuking good i think :lol:


Can't complain :clap: :lol: :clap:


----------



## chrisch

Did 55kg DB shoulder press for 7 reps last night. Altho the last rep was a bit mesy.


----------



## littlesimon

Nothing spectacular, but PB's all the same.

Weighted Pull Ups BW +20kg x5

Weighted Dips BW +45kg x4

@123kg Bodyweight


----------



## jones105

last night

squat-245kg bench 162.5kg deadlift 260kg total 667.5kg at 92kg bw

squat up by 25kg,bench by 2.5,deadlift stayed same


----------



## chrisch

160kg x 4 on bench today. I'm a little pleased with myself


----------



## littlesimon

Weighted Pull Ups

+30kg x3 @121kg Bodyweight


----------



## Guest

Worked my way up to a 140kg single Front squat earlier.

Only second time using snatch grip, had plenty left in legs but wrists failed.


----------



## Huntingground

Lifts above Avi. Going for 160KG Bench Press tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Huntingground said:


> Lifts above Avi. Going for 160KG Bench Press tomorrow.


Good luck chief, you look as though you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Guest

IGotTekkers said:


> I'm not fookin surprised with those quads mate, how far you gotta swing the bar out to get over them dude? lol


Haha cheers mate, I keep the bar so close to me I actually graze my shins and quads when deadlifting lol.


----------



## exvigourbeast

255kg Deadlift for 2 reps last night which Im telling myself basically means the 6 plates is a given so will be trying 262.6kg for single next week.

Thought I had it last week and was well pleased for about 2 hours until I realised it wasn't a standard Oly bar and was likely a 15kg , gutted I was - had a head slapping Homer "Doh !" moment in the car


----------



## chrisch

PB again tonight. 57.5kg DB shoulder press for 6 reps.

I'm 4 weeks off cycle (2 weeks into PCT) and gaining which I'm over the moon with. As it was my first cycle didn't know what to expect, would have thought a little drop in strength though.

I want the 60s up by Christmas.


----------



## Greenspin

Spawn of Haney said:


> Worked my way up to a 140kg single Front squat earlier.
> 
> Only second time using snatch grip, had plenty left in legs but wrists failed.


What do you mean by a snatch grip mate? Do you mean like when doing a clean and jerk, the grip either side of your shoulders, or a wider snatch width grip?


----------



## Guest

Greenspin said:


> What do you mean by a snatch grip mate? Do you mean like when doing a clean and jerk, the grip either side of your shoulders, or a wider snatch width grip?


Sorry bud I meant clean grip.

Much like this.


----------



## littlesimon

Weighted Dips PB last night.

+50kg x3 @120kg Bodyweight


----------



## Jeebo

180kg Deadlift last night. New pb. I've joined the 400pound club :thumb:


----------



## chrisch

Spawn of Haney said:


> Sorry bud I meant clean grip.
> 
> Much like this.


Will have to try this as i cant get wawy with front squat with regular grip due to having a dislocated collar bone. the bar just sits right on the bone and as so as i get anyway near 100kg the pain is starts to take over.


----------



## Guest

chrisch said:


> Will have to try this as i cant get wawy with front squat with regular grip due to having a dislocated collar bone. the bar just sits right on the bone and as so as i get anyway near 100kg the pain is starts to take over.


Yeah I find arms crossed to uncomfortable.

I can lift more with this grip but it does take its toll on my wrists as I'm gripping the bar for dear life lol.


----------



## littlesimon




----------



## DigIt

littlesimon said:


>


love the waddle back to pick up the camera haha!


----------



## MattGriff

Jeebo said:


> 180kg Deadlift last night. New pb. I've joined the 400pound club :thumb:


Not quite bub, 180kg x 2.205 = 396.9lbs, stick a 1.25 on each end and you are there.


----------



## Fatstuff

MattGriff said:


> Not quite bub, 180kg x 2.205 = 396.9lbs, stick a 1.25 on each end and you are there.


Mattgriff - pi55ing on chips since 1975!!!


----------



## MattGriff

Fatstuff said:


> Mattgriff - pi55ing on chips since 1975!!!


Being technically correct is the best kind of correct!


----------



## Jeebo

lol. Back to the drawing board then.


----------



## biglbs

207k flat bench x 1 rep moving up target 230 this year


----------



## Cactus87

My PB for last week was chest pressing 40kg (20kg in each hand).... :clap:

Yeah laugh it up! :sad:


----------



## biglbs

Cactus87 said:


> My PB for last week was chest pressing 40kg (20kg in each hand).... :clap:
> 
> Yeah laugh it up! :sad:


I would rep you for that but cannot yet,we all did it mate,though i may have been 5 years old-joke,nah honestly watch the weight grow,it is addictive..


----------



## Cactus87

biglbs said:


> I would rep you for that but cannot yet,we all did it mate,though i may have been 5 years old-joke,nah honestly watch the weight grow,it is addictive..


Cheers man! I know everyone has to start somewhere and im definitely "somewhere" :thumbup1:


----------



## Oscars

145 bench

220 deadlift

105 log


----------



## Dillon90

180kg x 2 Squat. No belt, No Knee wraps, No Suit


----------



## rick84

My PB at the min.

Deadlifts - 220kg x6

Squat - 180kg x 6

Decline Press - 140kg x 8

Attempted a 250kg deadlift a while back which very nearly made me soil my calvins, lol.


----------



## biglbs

biglbs said:


> 207k flat bench x 1 rep moving up target 230 this year


Oh and a vid of 180k x 5 on smith


----------



## Muscle Supermkt

50kg on the dips today which I'm pretty happy with!


----------



## Hooded

140kg box squat narrow stance

I do lots of random max effort training haha free squat is a fair bit higher.


----------



## small for now

small for now said:


> dl have had 160kg up but can do 140kg for 5 easy
> 
> db press - had 45kg in each hand yesteday for 3
> 
> squat 150kg at paralell and 100kg ATG
> 
> only started lifting 8months ago and im only 16 so mine look tiny to everyone else lol


Deads upto 165kg

Started benching properly now and got 105kg flat, 115kg decline

122kg ATG squat

Getting new goals ready for when I turn 17 at the end of march


----------



## exvigourbeast

280kg x 3 ( straps on ... I know ! )

Fat bloke does some dead lift. Was originally meant to be for people to suggest form issues that are leading to some twinges I'm getting in upper back but it seems Im a ****e camera man. Nothing went ping today so quite happy.

Sorry about the straps - One step at a time and all that , a year ago the heaviest thing I lifted was a can of Stella !


----------



## Alex_Tait

ohp 70x6


----------



## MarkFinnegan

Managed 300kg Deadlift, no straps, just chalk and belt 

Soooo Stoked, been aiming to get it for a little bit, and new I was close, hopefully got some more in the tanks 

Wooooooooooo !! lol

Mark


----------



## small for now

small for now said:


> Deads upto 165kg
> 
> Started benching properly now and got 105kg flat, 115kg decline
> 
> 122kg ATG squat
> 
> Getting new goals ready for when I turn 17 at the end of march


170kg x1 today on deadlift, no carbs before hand to


----------



## chrisch

300kg rack pull tonight, now to get it right from the floor.


----------



## Alex_Tait

5/3/1 5+ day

65kgx10 ohp

3x6 87.5kg incline


----------



## Alex_Tait

3+ day

ohp 67.5kgx8 2 more reps than the last cycle with 2.5kg more weight


----------



## benn25

130kg X 5 (2 sets)

140kg X 4 (3 sets)

150kg X 3 (1 set) on deads today. Well chuffed. Over the bloody moon infact. 

(no straps)


----------



## Rick89

got a rep pb of 5 on 220 squat last night


----------



## musclemate

Well done fella!


----------



## Chris86

120kg bench 5x5 with no spotter tonight then 5x5 45kg db inclin press  happy with that


----------



## Alex_Tait

Incline BP 3x6 90kg


----------



## Alex_Tait

5/3/1 1+ ohp

57.5kgx5

65kgx3

72.5kgx7 PR


----------



## Jeebo

120kg bench press for 2 today. Go me lol


----------



## solidcecil

I managed 160 x8 on bench last week.

Bench has always been a weak point for me so I'm finally getting some strength on it.


----------



## Super_G

Legpress 375kg for a total of 15 reps last week, not bad for someone waiting an operation on his lower legs 

Want that 400kg done in the next 4-5 weeks though!!


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

Current 1RM's:

Bench -120

Squat - 160

Dead - 230

Need to work on ye old bench press!


----------



## boutye911

just back from gym and got 168 on the bench for first time. quite proud of myself. the test must b working.lol.


----------



## small for now

small for now said:


> 170kg x1 today on deadlift, no carbs before hand to


Now have a 135kg ATG squat to


----------



## Ballin

Finally hit the 400lb bench press even got 2 reps taken months to get there!!


----------



## Greenspin

Ballin said:


> Finally hit the 400lb bench press even got 2 reps taken months to get there!!


Are you American?


----------



## Ballin

Greenspin said:


> Are you American?


Nope think 400lb sounds better than 182kg haha (mild OCD as it's a round number :lol: )


----------



## Chris86

New Pb last night on bench press  set 1 120kg set 2 125kg last 3 sets at 130kg (5x5)


----------



## MRSTRONG

single arm db press 60kg first time i tried it , flew up .


----------



## MattGriff

60 Chicken Nuggets 2 x large fries, apple pie, brownie and chicken wrap washed down with a large milkshake.


----------



## ducky699

i did the 46kg dumblls 5x5 (first week at my new gym as old gym only went up to 35kg) so im going to try 3x6 with 50kg next monday :thumb:


----------



## Zola

up to 37.5kg on incline dumbbell press tonight. want more reps next week and up to 40 that night.


----------



## chrisch

440kg x 6 on legs press tonight.


----------



## F.M.J

Well deadlifting has been awesome for me recently.

Got a 180x1 about 4/5 weeks ago

170x3 2 weeks ago

160 4 sets of 8 today

Looking to get 170 by 5 in 2 weeks.

(I alternate deadlifts and rack pulls week-by-week)

All personal bests.


----------



## guvnor82

Smith machine shoulder press 100kg 7 reps, was my 5th set


----------



## Guest

50 kg hammer curls for 3 reps /40kg for 10


----------



## biglbs

seated rows with BB41989 tonight ,both pulled 150k x 5 good reps

i have also got 8 x 95k single arm rows

5 x 180k bench

1 x 207 k bench

all recent


----------



## tony10

thursday. 100k decline smith machine x10

friday. 110k squats x8


----------



## biglbs

Jacked and cut said:


> 50 kg hammer curls for 3 reps /40kg for 10


Oi simple boy ,read my post above,that gives me the right to be on a muscle forum pmsl


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> Oi simple boy ,read my post above,that gives me the right to be on a muscle forum pmsl


Shifting big weight does not = muscle all the time... Ever seen meatheads in the gym juiced up throwing around the heaviest dumbbells, but look a state come beach time


----------



## biglbs

Jacked and cut said:


> Shifting big weight does not = muscle all the time... Ever seen meatheads in the gym juiced up throwing around the heaviest dumbbells, but look a state come beach time


You realy are as stupid as you sound aint ya?


----------



## Guest

biglbs said:


> You realy are as stupid as you sound aint ya?


It's uk muscle not uk mass


----------



## biglbs

Jacked and cut said:


> It's uk muscle not uk mass


You are such a puny little fooker ,you will not even post a pic up


----------



## Alex_Tait

Did my original 1rm press for 6 reps today.


----------



## small for now

Now flat bench 105kg x3 so an extra rep, i touch chest to.

Got 90kg ob incline for 7 to.


----------



## JANIKvonD

got 140kg x 3 on a slight decline bb press a couple week ago after a few working sets....will try for max tonight & update


----------



## GolfDelta

260kgx2 deadlift today!Belt,no straps.


----------



## Zola

60kg dumbell rows and 91kg seated curls


----------



## BestBefore1989

250Kg dead lift


----------



## BestBefore1989

220Kg Squats


----------



## guvnor82

105kg smith shoulder press x8 last week


----------



## XRichHx

100kg squat today.


----------



## Del Boy 01

Flat DB Press - 44s x 3

Squats - 110 x 5 both last week


----------



## Ricky12345

Bench press 130x1 1 week into cut happy with that


----------



## kingdale

Failed 210kg squat and 140kg bench this week :crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

140kg bench press for 2 reps tonight


----------



## -dionysus-

150kg bench for 2 (little finger spot from my pal)

I'm shocked as my previous best was 100x5 or 110kg for 2- last checked in December.

My form has never been better my arch was perfect, smashed 110kg for 4, 120 x3, 130 x3, 140kg for 3 then the big one.

I'm only 73kg now and not taking anything to assist.



The worst thing is I'm actually annoyed as I can only squat 170kg for 5 and been struggling to make any gains in that department so been focusing on that rather than the bench.


----------



## Ricky12345

Nice one on the 140 benches lads me mate claims its a hard one to crack and due to cutting now I don't see myself doing it anytime soon

:-(


----------



## Ricky12345

-dionysus- said:


> 150kg bench for 2 (little finger spot from my pal)
> 
> I'm shocked as my previous best was 100x5 or 110kg for 2- last checked in December.
> 
> My form has never been better my arch was perfect, smashed 110kg for 4, 120 x3, 130 x3, 140kg for 3 then the big one.
> 
> I'm only 73kg now and not taking anything to assist.
> 
> 
> 
> The worst thing is I'm actually annoyed as I can only squat 170kg for 5 and been struggling to make any gains in that department so been focusing on that rather than the bench.


That's very impressive at 73kg surely if u did a warm up and went in for the 150 u would get better pb I started going down highest first then to lowest I struggle on 60 on 4th set


----------



## -dionysus-

To be honest it was very unexpected as I'd not tired for a PB on the bench in ages.

I do minimal reps warming up then normally just do sets of 5 with 100kg (very slow negative about 4 seconds)

I kept getting a PB so kept adding 10kg.

Stripped it back to 100kg and did drop sets with no more than 10 second rests and could only get 3 reps on 60kg.

My PB came at a price- my wrist (the one I fractured a few years ago) is a bit inflamed.


----------



## small for now

havent done squats in weeks, got a nice pleasant pb on box squats.

156kg x3 and have year tik im 18, long term goal is 180kg.


----------



## chrisch

60kg x 5 on Shoulder DB press today.


----------



## Kimball

chrisch said:


> 60kg x 5 on Shoulder DB press today.


2*60kg? F' me, awesome


----------



## guvnor82

chrisch said:


> 60kg x 5 on Shoulder DB press today.


Bloody good going that m8.

Lad at my gym shoulder presses the 60s and makes them look stupidly easy doesn't even bother having spotter.


----------



## small for now

small for now said:


> havent done squats in weeks, got a nice pleasant pb on box squats.
> 
> 156kg x3 and have year tik im 18, long term goal is 180kg.


165kg today for 4


----------



## 1manarmy

In the last 8 weeks on cycle I've squatted my first 155 for 2.. Pressed my first 140 flat bench... And shoulder pressed 45s for 6!


----------



## chrisch

guvnor82 said:


> Bloody good going that m8.
> 
> Lad at my gym shoulder presses the 60s and makes them look stupidly easy doesn't even bother having spotter.


Cheers mate, don't think I made it look easy but happy anyway.


----------



## chrisch

small for now said:


> 165kg today for 4


Where abouts in boro you from, I'm ex boro myself now in darlo.


----------



## Greenspin




----------



## small for now

chrisch said:


> Where abouts in boro you from, I'm ex boro myself now in darlo.


from near eston mate.


----------



## small for now

got the 50kg dbs up for 3reps


----------



## huarache

87kg body weight

180kg deadlift 3 reps

120kg bench 8 reps

struggling to get more from deadlift ffs


----------



## chrisch

small for now said:


> from near eston mate.


From park end myself but I'm one of the lucky ones that got out. Your a strong lad for 17.


----------



## Keenam

85kg BW

140kg deadlift x 3 today keep progressing!


----------



## robc1985

100Kg paused bench. Not setting the ground alight granted, but by altering form I've added 7.5kg. Recon I've 110 in me!


----------



## RowRow

60kg x5 TUT bench and I was in agony! First week of TUT though


----------



## small for now

hopefully ill be out sooner than i hope! cheers mate. @chrisch


----------



## littlesimon

Bench Press 140kg 3x5


----------



## 3752

Last Monday I hit a new PB on incline BB press 180kg for 6

Last Friday was another PB on shoulders 120kg seated mill press x 6


----------



## vetran

ime not a particular strong guy ive only ever tested my lifts on bench best i ever got up to was 230lbs and that was on the bits lol, my x training partner only came in at 13st but he could knock them out in 5s but i can certainly throw a punch


----------



## Big_Al13

Does 200kg Deadlift count as a Natty? I'm 120kg mind....


----------



## kingdale

Big_Al13 said:


> Does 200kg Deadlift count as a Natty? I'm 120kg mind....


That is one of my favourite comments ever


----------



## littlesimon

:lol:


----------



## Big_Al13

:innocent:


----------



## chrisch

Finally got the 70kg DBs up for DB bench press. Managed 4 reps + 1 with a slight spot. This was followed by PB on inclined DB press of 62.5 for 7 reps.


----------



## Paz1982

chrisch said:


> Finally got the 70kg DBs up for DB bench press. Managed 4 reps + 1 with a slight spot. This was followed by PB on inclined DB press of 62.5 for 7 reps.


that is a fcukin massive lump of a dumbell


----------



## chrisch

Paz1982 said:


> that is a fcukin massive lump of a dumbell


Felt bigger than there looked once I was layed under two of them.


----------



## Paz1982

chrisch said:


> Felt bigger than there looked once I was layed under two of them.


yeah most weights seem bigger when theres a possibility they can crush you alive :lol:


----------



## small for now

chrisch said:


> Finally got the 70kg DBs up for DB bench press. Managed 4 reps + 1 with a slight spot. This was followed by PB on inclined DB press of 62.5 for 7 reps.


You beast.


----------



## BLUE(UK)

Pscarb said:


> Last Monday I hit a new PB on incline BB press 180kg for 6
> 
> Last Friday was another PB on shoulders 120kg seated mill press x 6


This has surprised me,not the lifts but that you(as a bodybuilder) has posted your lifts......strong lifts.


----------



## chrisch

small for now said:


> You beast.


LOL not yet but I'm trying.


----------



## small for now

175kg x2 @ paralell on squats.


----------



## ncedmonds

Pulled 250kg deadlift today  . Form a little shoddy but got it up

edit: link to DL session journal post here


----------



## chrisch

460kg for 5 reps on leg press tonight.


----------



## ArnyArmy

beat my pb for reps on dumbell shoulder press 50kg dumbells for 9 reps


----------



## Alex_Tait

new PR of sorts


----------



## chrisch

480kg leg press for 5 reps. Only 20kg to go to hit my half ton goal, should have it in may be two weeks.


----------



## ncedmonds

130kg OHP.

cannot express how fvcking chuffed I was with this lift, even had a little bit of a shout afterwards. The neighbours probably think I'm bonkers!

Missed it twice before so to finally hit it was awesome


----------



## MarkFinnegan

18" deadlifts today

Got to a max of 360kg, did 340kg for 2, and 300kg for 4

No straps just chalk and belt 

Not the best i know but I'm stoked lol 

Haven't been keeping up my deadlifting recently so hopefully getting back on the wagon now


----------



## MattGriff

Managed a 165kg log last week, was happy with that as I am a **** logger in general.


----------



## MarkFinnegan

MattGriff said:


> Managed a 165kg log last week, was happy with that as I am a **** logger in general.


Fuuuuuuck, good work Matt, thats some serious weight.

When I first used the log at our gym, I couldn't believe how big they are lol, and when there up and ready to press, how little room there is for the log and your face


----------



## MattGriff

MarkFinnegan said:


> Fuuuuuuck, good work Matt, thats some serious weight.
> 
> When I first used the log at our gym, I couldn't believe how big they are lol, and when there up and ready to press, how little room there is for the log and your face


Nothing special for the guys at the Giants quals and shows, needs improvement!


----------



## Zola

Chest Press @ 105kg for two reps. Happy to get past the 100kg mark


----------



## MarkFinnegan

MattGriff said:


> Nothing special for the guys at the Giants quals and shows, needs improvement!


ha ha isn't exactly shy though  Keep beating your own PB's and you'll soon be beating theirs


----------



## MattGriff

MarkFinnegan said:


> ha ha isn't exactly shy though  Keep beating your own PB's and you'll soon be beating theirs


Big Z and Lalas are already ****ting themselves.


----------



## MarkFinnegan

MattGriff said:


> Big Z and Lalas are already ****ting themselves.


ha ha must of both had a bad Cepelinai for dinner 

(Yes I did go to the effort of searching for the national dish, for the sake of comic value lol)


----------



## littlesimon

15 dead hang pull ups @115kg BW


----------



## B4PJS

Yesterday, 92.5kgx5 on Squats. (BW61kg)


----------



## engllishboy

185kg squat and 215kg Deadlift hit last week


----------



## Zola

100kg bench press for three reps


----------



## ducky699

deadlifted 156kg at 82....so close to 2 times my body weight. Want to be able to do 4 reps of 2x bodyweight by christmas


----------



## NAD-lad

Benched 187.5kg last Thursday for a solid paused rep; pause was at least 2-3 seconds, nearly killed me :lol:

I've borrowed a MadDog Slingshot off a pal as well so going to use that to 'overload' on the heavy benching so I can get more weight in my hands without worrying too much about failing the lifts 

Read a lot on line about these and it appears that if you cant lock the weight out you never will; it's designed to get the bar off your chest and through the 1st 1/3-2/3's of the lift and then you do the rest!

Looking forward to using it 

Going for a PB on the rack pulls tonight for my lower back work; aiming for 400kg without straps. Should prove interesting!


----------



## simonthepieman

in the past week.

DB Press 50KG eh x 5 (2 sets)

Squat 165KG x 1, 145KG x5 (3 sets)

Deadlift 210KG, equal to PB

at PB BW of 84KG


----------



## NAD-lad

simonthepieman said:


> in the past week.
> 
> DB Press 50KG eh x 5 (2 sets)
> 
> Squat 165KG x 1, 145KG x5 (3 sets)
> 
> Deadlift 210KG, equal to PB
> 
> at PB BW of 84KG


Drop the x5 sets on your squats and you'll blast through your 165kg PB


----------



## Alex_Tait




----------



## BestBefore1989

In January this year my Standing Overhead Press PB was 75Kg and I set myself the goal of 100Kg before the end of the year.

Today I achieved that goal.


----------



## Rick89

last few weeks ive hit a few

front squat 200kg

back squat.220x5,,,,240x3..250x2

19 inch deadlift 360 today


----------



## BestBefore1989

In January this year my Bench Press PB was 125Kg and I set myself the goal of 150Kg before the end of the year.

Today I achieved that goal.

OK its not pretty but its all the way down and up again


----------



## BestBefore1989

260Kg dead lift.

No straps, no belt


----------



## Rick89

Rick89 said:


> last few weeks ive hit a few
> 
> front squat 200kg
> 
> back squat.220x5,,,,240x3..250x2
> 
> 19 inch deadlift 360 today


another pb in the bag last week 260 squat


----------



## pyromaniak16

Pb`s this past month 

Bench 125kg x1

Squat 150kg x1

Deadlift 180kg x1

@73kg bodyweight


----------



## MarkFinnegan

Missed 380kg 18" deadlift, weight was fine, but unfortunately grip went pulling off a callus  Bummer, would of been fine if I used straps but oh well, next time.


----------



## bail

210 flat bench will put up when it gets to 220


----------



## IronJohnDoe

guvnor82 said:


> Think we could do with a thread just boasting new pb's.
> 
> You all know what I mean you hit new pb on squat/dead/bench whatever and the only person you got to tell is your misses who really couldn't give a fcuk.
> 
> So this threads 4 everyone to big there self's up a little.
> 
> Oh did I mention I hit 225 dead tonight


Nice thread mate!

You right I come home so pumped like "tonight I smashed! I did this and this reps on this weights.." and my miss just yawn to me and looks me like "cute but I don't give a f**k"

Anyway I know ain't a big pb but today I did 45kg upright row 6 reps


----------



## g0hardorgohome

Personal bests of last month.. Not too many:

- Stiff legged deadlift 8x180kg


----------



## IronJohnDoe

PB of today:

military press (free weight) 50 kg x 3 reps

Barbell Upright row (free weight) 50kg x 4 reps

Barbell Shrugs (smith machine here I am not counting the bar just plates) 120kg x 6 reps


----------



## Phil D

i entered this thread thinking it was about peanut butter.

Bye!


----------



## jones105

new totals at 87.5kg

squat 245kg - no increase

bench 170kg - 5kg increase

deadlift 265kg - 5kg increase

squatting has suffered as I tore ligurments in my ankle in aprill so no squat pb yet....

iv also hit a 140kg push press and 115kg strict press back in june/july...vids are on here some were


----------



## Alex_Tait




----------



## guvnor82

150 bench today totally buzzing


----------



## GaryMatt

Yesterday I got 230 (pounds) on the incline bench 6 times, then again 4 times for my last set. It's nothing compared to what I see some beasts out there doing, but i'm 5'6 and about 165 pounds.


----------



## gymlady

guvnor82 said:


> Think we could do with a thread just boasting new pb's.
> 
> You all know what I mean you hit new pb on squat/dead/bench whatever and the only person you got to tell is your misses who really couldn't give a fcuk.
> 
> So this threads 4 everyone to big there self's up a little.
> 
> Oh did I mention I hit 225 dead tonight


my ex was like "wow"but im sure he didnt give a **** either about how much i lift


----------



## nWo

11 reps curling a couple of 20kg dumbbells today, nice and strict. Probably the only muppet on here that gives a fck about how much I can curl as much as how much I can do bigger movements :lol:


----------



## gymlady

12 kg x 20 reps (was 8 on october, 10 on february) each hand shoulders dumbbell front raise  and 8 kg x 12 reps (was 6) each hand side dumbbell lateral raise

+dropsets


----------



## IronJohnDoe

36 kg each hand dumbbells chest press for 5 reps


----------



## C.Hill

I one armed cable curled 30kg for 8 reps whilst pistol squatting on a bosu ball.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Managed a 300Kg Rack pull today, over 3 times my bodyweight


----------



## Zola

NICE


----------



## FelonE1

!20kg squat for 5 today.Not great but I'm getting there.


----------



## harryalmighty

FelonE said:


> !20kg squat for 5 today.Not great but I'm getting there.


work on adding some weight to that empty bar son. time to up the test.


----------



## FelonE1

harryalmighty said:


> work on adding some weight to that empty bar son. time to up the test.


Lol fvcking phone. Meant to say 120kg haha


----------



## 00alawre

Managed the 47.5kg Dbells on incline bench last night for the first time ever, 5 solid reps.


----------



## james1976

My best lifts last week were squats 200kgx3. Deadlift off 2inch blocks 200kg3x5. And I did grace in 2:36. (Crossfit workout 30x clean and jerks @61kg) at80kgbw


----------



## bigaldevlin

150kg front seated shoulder press on smith machine - heavy as hell but managed it!


----------



## Stephen9069

bigaldevlin said:


> 150kg front seated shoulder press on smith machine - heavy as hell but managed it!


Strong pressing mate


----------

